

Show HN: OddPrices - A Price Research Tool For eBay + Amazon - iddav
http://www.oddprices.com

======
iddav
Background: Sometimes, finding the best price for an item on eBay is a
surprisingly hard process: if you sort by price, you get a lot of junk.
OddPrices attempts to simply this with an interface that shows all listings
for items on a single price bar -- and evaluates how good of a deal it is
compared to recently sold listings. Beta is out after 6 months in development.
Feedback appreciated!

~~~
mnx
Awesome service!

I don't really like the "scam" label, those are often just expensive versions,
not always scams.

~~~
iddav
Thanks for the feedback. "Scam" was an attempt for a short word for
"significantly more expensive than average". But it can be inaccurate in some
cases.

